# won't see this often



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

rarely do I ever freshwater fish, but my grandparents are getting to old for the bumpy boat rides, and my dads been to busy to really fish the past couple of years...anyways we all decided to head up to where we hunt and see if we couldn't catch a brim or two in the ponds. ended up with a 70qt ice chest filed to the top (probably close to a hundred fish if not more) with brim and tilapia (and one 10lb bag of ice) My grandparents had a great time and so did my dad and my sister, can't ask for anymore than that. well maybe a 20lb snapper and a box full of triggers, but thats just me. all fish were caught on 6lb test and crickets



No pics since my dad took the cooler home to clean them and have a fish fry for his birthday this weekend


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Much easier on the back then AJ though.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a hell of a fish fry. I need to take my paw in law to a catfish hole.:hungry


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What, cant invite nobody?


----------



## waynebo (Aug 21, 2008)

Escambia river?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

no sir...private property up in walnut hill


----------

